# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 08/2015



## PCGH_Stephan (26. Juni 2015)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 08/2015 ist ab sofort  online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 1. Juli  2015     am  Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware teilweise   einige      Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware    08/2015   in   diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht, auf Fragen und    Anregungen    möglichst schnell zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 08/2015 haben euch gefallen?
Print: Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der PCGH 08/2015 haben euch gefallen?*


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Juni 2015)

Freu mich schon auf Mittwoch, das Cover sieht vielversprechend aus!


----------



## trigger831 (26. Juni 2015)

Hört sich nach gutem Lesestoff an. Die letzte Ausgabe war schon top, denke diese wird daran anschließen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Juni 2015)

Und falls nicht, dann sagt uns bitte detailliert, warum. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Pokerclock (26. Juni 2015)

Leider werden die Abonnenten aufgrund des Poststreiks ganz schön in die Röhre gucken.


----------



## XeT (27. Juni 2015)

Also bisher hat mir an der aktuellen Ausgabe die Perforation der dvd hülle gefallen. Und drm frei dazu. So musste ich nich mal ein Messer nehmen. Rest folgt


----------



## Homerclon (27. Juni 2015)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Leider werden die Abonnenten aufgrund des Poststreiks ganz schön in die Röhre gucken.


Hab meine Ausgabe vor mir liegen.  



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Und falls nicht, dann sagt uns bitte detailliert, warum.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Ich hab jetzt nur schnell da geschaut was mich (bei dieser Ausgabe) am meisten Interessierte. Die 300-Serie von AMD.

Hätte mir mehr spezifische Daten zu jeweiligen Karten gewünscht, was sie von den anderen Karten mit gleicher GPU unterscheidet. Speziell bezüglich der Lautheit und Kühlleistung der jeweiligen GraKas.
Ein "ist subjektiv Leise" ist ein wenig nichtssagend, weil eben Subjekiv und ohne Vergleichsangabe.

War die Zeit zu knapp?


----------



## Metbier (28. Juni 2015)

Welche 300er Karten habens den rein geschafft ?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Juni 2015)

Homerclon schrieb:


> War die Zeit zu knapp?



Nicht mal ansatzweise. Es kam alles gleichzeitig bzw. nur mit wenigen Tagen Abstand: Radeon 300, GTX-980-Ti-Designs und zuletzt die Fury X. Der Aufwand reichte für 4 Wochen, mit finalen Bedingungen (alle Karten und Treiber da) stand aber nur eine zur Verfügung - mit doppelter Arbeitsstundenzahl zwar, aber alles im gewohnten Umfang zu testen war unmöglich. Der Mittelweg, die 300er-Karten zumindest auf ihre Boostfestigkeit und subjektive Lautstärke zu testen - flankiert von Benchmarks aller anwesenden Karten  - trennt aber bereits die Spreu vom Weizen. Ich wäre hier liebend gern noch weiter gegangen, aber zwischendrin musste ich einfach mal schlafen. 

Ich weiß, das hilft beim Vermissen konkreter Werte wenig, aber ich versichere dir, dass alles Menschenmögliche getan wurde. Und alles, was fehlt, folgt in der nächsten Ausgabe. Hier testen wir alle 300er-Karten und aktuelle Geforce-Alternativen, garniert mit der Fury Non-X sowie weiteren 980-Ti-Karten. Es wird also eine "richtige" Marktübersicht inklusive gezielter Aufrüsttipps und Einzelindizes für drei Auflösungen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## drebbin (28. Juni 2015)

Tom meinte zwar, dass ein Abschlussbericht zum asus rog camp noch kommen würde, ich denke aber mal das Thema wird nicht mehr kommen, oder?

MFG Drebbin


----------



## G0NZ0 (28. Juni 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Also bisher hat mir an der aktuellen Ausgabe die Perforation der dvd hülle gefallen.



War bei mir auch das erste was ich geschaut hab 
Und hatte Grund zur Freude^^

Bitte nicht mehr ändern^^


----------



## MDJ (28. Juni 2015)

Schade, dass ihr nicht noch rechtzeitig die anderen 980Ti-Customs bekommen habt (wofür ihr ja nichts könnt).
Drück euch (und uns  ) die Daumen, dass die restlichen Karten im Laufe der nächsten 2-3 Wochen bei euch ankommen 

Der R9 Fury-Artikel gefällt mir, danke für die umfangreichen und aufwendigen Benchs


----------



## LTB (29. Juni 2015)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Leider werden die Abonnenten aufgrund des Poststreiks ganz schön in die Röhre gucken.



Ja 
Normalerweise ist die immer Samstags in der Röhre gewesen...diesen Samstag war die Röhre leer


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Juni 2015)

Das ist für uns alle ärgerlich.  Eventuell hilft den Betroffenen diese Website weiter: https://www.deutschepost.de/de/s/streikinfos.html

MfG,
Raff


----------



## McRoll (29. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei meiner Ausgabe ist was bei der Bindung schiefgelaufen 
Ausgerechnet bei den interessanten Themen....wäre es möglich evtl. Ersatz zu schicken?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Juni 2015)

Na klar – schick mir deine Adresse in einer privaten Nachricht und du bekommst umgehend Ersatz. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Amon (29. Juni 2015)

Also meine Ausgabe ist leider auch noch nicht da gewesen und das obwohl "mein" Postbote Beamter ist und nicht streikt.


----------



## DaxTrose (29. Juni 2015)

Bei mir sieht's ähnlich aus. Keine PCGH-Ausgabe. Leider wird das zur Gewohnheit, dass ich meine immer erst dienstags oder gar mittwochs bekomme. An der Post kann's nicht liegen, da andere Zeitschriften weiterhin pünktlich, wie gewohnt, am Freitag/Samstag kommen (ct und  GameStar).


----------



## ich558 (29. Juni 2015)

Könnt ihr mal kurz etwas zum Retro Artikel sagen. Welche HW und welche Anwendungen so in etwa?


----------



## alalcoolj (29. Juni 2015)

Grad angefangen zu lesen. Mein Heft war schon am SA da.
Der Artikel "Monitore übertakten" ist mal was neues - find ich gut. Allerdings hätte evtl. man noch auf die Auswirkungen bei aktiviertem V-Sync eingehen können, wie z.B. unsere Diskission hier: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ssigeres-spielgefuehl-auch-bei-wenig-fps.html

Allgemein gab es glaub ich noch nie einen ausführlichen Artikel über VSync-bedingtes Stottern und den Zusammenhang mit frametimes und Bildwiederholrate...

Zusatzinfo: Monitor übertakten und NVidia DSR funktionieren auch nicht zusammen, meine ich.


----------



## alalcoolj (29. Juni 2015)

Beim One-Click-Optimierungs Artikel hat die GTX 980 in Ultra HD bei PCGH-Benchsettings weniger fps als in 1440p!? Das sind doch die gleichen Settings (Max Detail, SMAA, M-Blur aus) in beiden Auflösungen, oder übersehe ich da was?


----------



## Krabbat (29. Juni 2015)

Ich hoffe mal, dass mein Heft morgen kommt...
Die Themen hören sich spannend an


----------



## PCGH_Phil (30. Juni 2015)

alalcoolj schrieb:


> Beim One-Click-Optimierungs Artikel hat die GTX 980 in Ultra HD bei PCGH-Benchsettings weniger fps als in 1440p!? Das sind doch die gleichen Settings (Max Detail, SMAA, M-Blur aus) in beiden Auflösungen, oder übersehe ich da was?



Du meinst wahrscheinlich anders herum. Aber du hast recht. Und trotzdem stimmt's  Die GTX 980 hängt in 1440p (im Übrigen genau wie die Radeon) im CPU-Limit. Die CPU-Übertaktung macht den Unterschied. Bei den 1440p-Settings ist die CPU nicht übertaktet, bei den UHD-Benches dagegen schon. (4,0 vs 4,5 GHz). Dazu kommen 8 vs 16 GiByte Speicher. 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## alalcoolj (30. Juni 2015)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Du meinst wahrscheinlich anders herum. Aber du hast recht. Und trotzdem stimmt's  Die GTX 980 hängt in 1440p (im Übrigen genau wie die Radeon) im CPU-Limit. Die CPU-Übertaktung macht den Unterschied. Bei den 1440p-Settings ist die CPU nicht übertaktet, bei den UHD-Benches dagegen schon. (4,0 vs 4,5 GHz). Dazu kommen 8 vs 16 GiByte Speicher.
> 
> Gruß,
> Phil



Hi Phil,
danke, alles klar. War wohl einen Moment lang verwirrt!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. Juni 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal kurz etwas zum Retro Artikel sagen. Welche HW und welche Anwendungen so in etwa?


In dem Artikel gehen wir auf die Hardware-Welt vor fünf Jahren ein und testen dann, wie sich High-End-Hardware von damals (Gulftown + Fermi) in damaligen Spielen (bis in Ultra HD) sowie in aktuellen Spielen schlägt (auch bis in Ultra HD ). Dazu gibt es dann noch einen Leistungsvergleich mit aktueller Grafik-Hardware und ein paar Hintergrundinformationen zu den Spielen und Tuning-Tipps.


----------



## PiEpS (1. Juli 2015)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> In dem Artikel gehen wir auf die Hardware-Welt vor fünf Jahren ein und testen dann, wie sich High-End-Hardware von damals (Gulftown + Fermi) in damaligen Spielen (bis in Ultra HD) sowie in aktuellen Spielen schlägt (auch bis in Ultra HD ). Dazu gibt es dann noch einen Leistungsvergleich mit aktueller Grafik-Hardware und ein paar Hintergrundinformationen zu den Spielen und Tuning-Tipps.


Testet ihr auch die Fermis mit doppelten Speicher mit?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Juli 2015)

Moin!

Nein, die gab's ja damals noch nicht. Der Proband ist eine GTX 480 im Referenzdesign. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PiEpS (1. Juli 2015)

Mmh stimmt ja, schade! Ich denke dass sich gerade bei der Generation danach der Unterschied zwischen spielbar und nicht spielbar bei einigen Spielen durch den doppelten Speicher bemerkbar macht. Auf AMD Seite wären da Tests mit einer HD5870  2Gigabyte interessant. Leider bin ich grad im Auslandssemester in Bali und somit auf die Webseite angewiesen.


----------



## cesium137 (1. Juli 2015)

Sehr gute Ausgabe (wie auch schon die 07/2015)
Oftmals sind ja die Sommermonate die interessantesten in Bezug auf Hardware-Neuheiten
Das spiegelt sich im Heft gut wieder mit dem Test der Fury X sowie den GTX 980Ti Customs


----------



## Gentlem4n (1. Juli 2015)

DIe Post geht mir mit Ihrem Streik inzwischen gehörig auf den Senkel. Hoffentlich liegt die Zeitschrift heute Abend im Briefkasten


----------



## Metbier (1. Juli 2015)

Die Zotac AMP! Extreme Editions haben es wieder nicht rein geschafft ins Heft zur Analyse und vergleich, weder die GTX 980 noch die 980 Ti 
Hätte mich sehr interessiert wo die beiden stehen zwischen den anderen Karten.

Die einzige die von euch getestet worden ist ist die Zotac GTX 970 Extreme, hat das irgend ein besonderen Grund oder sind die Modele uninteressant für das Folk ?
Hmm...so wie ich das sehe gehen diese Modele alle gut weg.


----------



## lalaker (1. Juli 2015)

Also beim Win 10 Video ist wohl einiges daneben gegangen.

Ich dachte immer, Win 10 erscheint am 29. Juli 2015, dabei ist es der 29. April (gewesen) 

Auch der "Publisher" ist äußerst interessant, bin schon gespannt wie toll win 10 auf der PS3 laufen wird  Mehr Redaktionsvideos wären wünschenswert, sind aber wohl der Vollversion zum Opfer gefallen.

Das Heft selbst ist aber wirklich gut gelungen. Die Rückkehr der Perforation hat mich auch gefreut.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Juli 2015)

Metbier schrieb:


> Die Zotac AMP! Extreme Editions haben es wieder nicht rein geschafft ins Heft zur Analyse und vergleich, weder die GTX 980 noch die 980 Ti
> Hätte mich sehr interessiert wo die beiden stehen zwischen den anderen Karten.
> 
> Die einzige die von euch getestet worden ist ist die Zotac GTX 970 Extreme, hat das irgend ein besonderen Grund oder sind die Modele uninteressant für das Folk ?
> Hmm...so wie ich das sehe gehen diese Modele alle gut weg.



Ahoi,

bei der GTX 980 AMP Extreme war's wie verhext, irgendwie wollte sich trotz mehrfacher Nachfrage kein Muster zu uns "verirren". Bei der GTX 980 Ti AMP Extreme kann ich dich aber beruhigen, diesbezüglich haben wir schon eine Zusage. Sollte bald hier eintreffen.  Das nächste Heft wird sowieso spannend, in den letzten Tagen so unzählige neue Grafikkarten bei mir aufgeschlagen, die alle vorgestellt, getestet und zum ultimativen Marktüberblick gepresst werden - egal ob R9 380, 390X, Fury oder 980 Ti, alles, in verschiedenen Farben und Formen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## gmb (1. Juli 2015)

Mein Heft ist immer noch nicht angekommen. Schon wieder so spät.


----------



## Metbier (1. Juli 2015)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> bei der GTX 980 AMP Extreme war's wie verhext, irgendwie wollte sich trotz mehrfacher Nachfrage kein Muster zu uns "verirren". Bei der GTX 980 Ti AMP Extreme kann ich dich aber beruhigen, diesbezüglich haben wir schon eine Zusage. Sollte bald hier eintreffen.  Das nächste Heft wird sowieso spannend, in den letzten Tagen so unzählige neue Grafikkarten bei mir aufgeschlagen, die alle vorgestellt, getestet und zum ultimativen Marktüberblick gepresst werden - egal ob R9 380, 390X, Fury oder 980 Ti, alles, in verschiedenen Farben und Formen.
> 
> ...




Das liest sich gut, da freu ich mich schon drauf!
Die 08/15 ist übrigens wieder Klasse geworden, viele interessante Themen


----------



## Metbier (1. Juli 2015)

gmb schrieb:


> Mein Heft ist immer noch nicht angekommen. Schon wieder so spät.



Vielleicht liegt es an der Post, hoffentlich sind die da bald mal fertig!


----------



## Homerclon (1. Juli 2015)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> bei der GTX 980 AMP Extreme war's wie verhext, irgendwie wollte sich trotz mehrfacher Nachfrage kein Muster zu uns "verirren". Bei der GTX 980 Ti AMP Extreme kann ich dich aber beruhigen, diesbezüglich haben wir schon eine Zusage. Sollte bald hier eintreffen.  Das nächste Heft wird sowieso spannend, in den letzten Tagen so unzählige neue Grafikkarten bei mir aufgeschlagen, die alle vorgestellt, getestet und zum ultimativen Marktüberblick gepresst werden - egal ob R9 380, 390X, Fury oder 980 Ti, alles, in verschiedenen Farben und Formen.
> 
> ...


Dann werde ich wohl mit dem GraKa kauf bis Anfang August warten, anstatt schon in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen.
Den einen Monat mehr sollte ich, bzw. meine GraKa, auch noch packen.


----------



## CptAhnungslos (1. Juli 2015)

Mein Heft ist auch noch nicht da, na wenigstens stehe ich damit nicht allein da.


----------



## Kashura (2. Juli 2015)

CptAhnungslos schrieb:


> Mein Heft ist auch noch nicht da, na wenigstens stehe ich damit nicht allein da.



geht mir auch so  streikt da nicht wieder irgendwer?


----------



## TheHarlequin (2. Juli 2015)

Kann mich Cpt. Ahnungslos nur anschließen... Kein Heft in se Post   Ich habe Hoffnung dass aber bis zum Wochenende das Teil im Kasten ist..... Muss mich ja weiterbilden


----------



## spockilein (2. Juli 2015)

Endlich hat es bei Euch Klick gemacht. der Leserbrief von Klaus H. hat vollkommen Recht. Auch ich habe schon in diversen Freds darauf Hingewiesen, das Ihr den Normal-User-Gamer vergessen habt. Von einem Heft für alle Gamer, die sich für Hardware interessieren, seid Ihr zum Fachblatt für High-End-Gamer Mutiert.
Beispiel: UHD und Co. Diese Thema ist für mindestens 90% der Gamer völlig Uninteressant. Es bringt kaum Vorteile, außer das man nur die teuerste Hardware braucht. Und Ihr. Mann oder Frau freut sicjh ja schon, wenn Ihr mal nebenbei Bemerkt, das es auch noch andere Auflösungen gibt. Oder Graka. ich kann die Test von 980 und 980TI schon gar nicht mehr lesen. Jetzt kommen zur Abwechslung mal die neuen readeons dran. Aber sobalt sie auch nur Ansartzweise 4-5 Monate alt sind, werden Sie von Euch kaum noch erwähnt. Immer mit der neuesten Graka herumexperimentieren macht halt mehr Spass.
Oder Spiele-Notebooks. Die werden von Euch aber so was von Stiefmütterlich behandelt. Ich erwische mich z.B immer wieder selbst, das ich lieber mit dem Lappi (GTX 960M) spiele, als am PC mit der schnellen GTX 970. 
Und Spass. Der war früher eigentlich immer Garantiert. PCGH in gefahr sei nur als Beispiel genannt.
Ich bin ein Leser und Käufer der ersten Stunde. Früher war nicht alles Besser. Aber so manches schon.
Ich freue mich jetzt schon, wie ich von den Fanboys zerissen werde.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Juli 2015)

Du wirst nicht zerrissen, wir sind stets für konstruktive Kritik offen. Ich persönlich frage mich aber: Warum wird immer erst gemeckert, wenn das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen ist? Vor allem das Feedback von Stammlesern ist Gold wert für uns. Meldet euch, es soll niemandes Schaden sein, im Gegenteil! Die Botschaft ist angekommen, schon ab der nächsten Ausgabe werden wir wieder mehr Wert auf Praxis für "Normalos" legen, versprochen. Enthusiasten, keine Angst: Ihr bekommt natürlich auch weiter Futter. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Juli 2015)

spockilein schrieb:


> Ich freue mich jetzt schon, wie ich von den Fanboys zerissen werde.



Ich würde ja wohl kaum so ein Thema im Editorial aufgreifen und zu Feedback aufrufen, wenn ich das nicht ernst nehmen würde. 

Was Notebooks angeht: Da gibt es halt keine Umfrage aus den letzten fünf Jahren, die ein gesteigertes Interesse auf Leserseite aufzeigen würde. Und trotzdem haben wir Notebook-Tests in der Pipeline.


----------



## Amon (2. Juli 2015)

Wieder mal ein gutes Heft. Was ich aber etwas schade fand ist dass ihr im Retro Artikel nur auf die Fermi eingegangen seid und nicht die damalige Top Karte von AMD zum Vergleich herangezogen habt. Ansonsten fand ich auch den Artikel über das "übertakten" von Monitoren sehr interessant. Eventuell probiere ich das auch mal aus wobei ich da bei meinem Syncmaster etwas skeptisch bin.


----------



## Vhailor (2. Juli 2015)

Wollte grade an 2 Stellen die DVD-Ausgabe kaufen...war nicht da. Magazin schon. Man sagte mir, dass die DVD-Version erst am 07.07. kommt, also ne Woche später. Wäre ne Vorgabe vom Verlag (sie hat angerufen). Seit wann kommt denn die DVD-Ausgabe später ? War das schon immer so ??


----------



## Norkzlam (2. Juli 2015)

Ich fand das Heft sehr gelungen.
Ich habe aber eine Anmerkung zum Artikel über Monitor OC. Die Anleitung für AMD-Karten bezieht sich doch auf dieses Tool   Downsampling GUI , oder? 
Zumindest bei mir funktioniert das nicht. ich kann zwar die eingestellte Bildwiederholrate (104Hz) anschließend im Catalyst Control Center auswählen, nur hat das keinerlei Effekt. Bei aktiviertem VSync bleiben die FPS auf 60 limitiert.
Die einzige bei mir funktionierende Methode ist die per  Custom Resolution Utility (CRU)


----------



## Scubaman (2. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

warum hält es die PCGH nicht wie der Spiegel während des Poststreiks? Alle Abonennten können nach Anmeldung auf Der digitale SPIEGEL - Poststreik während der nächsten vier Wochen den Spiegel digital lesen (über die App oder im Browser). Nach vier Wochen erlischt der Zugang automatisch. Die PCGH könnte doch auch vielleicht was ähnliches starten?

Mittlerweile habe ich nun schon 2 Ausgaben in Folge nicht erhalten. Sehe da langsam Handlungsbedarf seitens der PCGH, da die Verantwortung der Lieferung bei euch liegt.


----------



## spockilein (2. Juli 2015)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Du wirst nicht zerrissen, wir sind stets für konstruktive Kritik offen. Ich persönlich frage mich aber: Warum wird immer erst gemeckert, wenn das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen ist? Vor allem das Feedback von Stammlesern ist Gold wert für uns. Meldet euch, es soll niemandes Schaden sein, im Gegenteil! Die Botschaft ist angekommen, schon ab der nächsten Ausgabe werden wir wieder mehr Wert auf Praxis für "Normalos" legen, versprochen. Enthusiasten, keine Angst: Ihr bekommt natürlich auch weiter Futter.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Mit Fanboys seit nicht Ihr gemeint. Aber wie ich schon bemerkte, habe ich schon Früher auf das Ungleichgewicht hingewissen. Beispiele:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-print/325674-pcgh-sonderheft-aufruesten-und-eigenbau-pcs-2014-nur-4-49-fuer-abonnenten-oder-als-abopraemie-2.html#post6380679
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...nenten-oder-als-abopraemie-3.html#post6381771
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...back-zur-ausgabe-11-2014-a-8.html#post6846895


Das sind Beispiele dafür, das Ich Euch schon Früher darauf hingewissen habe.  Reaktion gleich 0. 
Aber Egal. Hauptsache, es tut sich etwas.
Die PCGH ist es wert.


----------



## wolflux (2. Juli 2015)

Hi, sehr sehr schöne,  informative Ausgabe, auch zu dem Thema Wasserkühlung. 
Ziemlich erstaunt war ich von der Leistung des Broadwell. 
Was ich allerdings vermisse, ist die Angabe und Anzahl der Spannungswandler auf den Grafikkarten außerhalb  der Referenz.
Könnte man die nicht auch in die Test - Tabellen einfügen?
MfG.wolflux


----------



## Gentlem4n (2. Juli 2015)

Dämliche Post. Hab immer noch kein Heft bekommen. Kõnnt ihr nicht für die Abonnenten für die Dauer des Streikes die digitale Ausgabe zugänglich machen? So zahle ich doch nur für einen leeren Briefkasten...


----------



## Artic-crusher (2. Juli 2015)

Fand die Ausgabe wieder sehr gelungen. Hätte mir persönlich noch mehr 980 ti Karten gewünscht, aber das lag ja nicht an euch. Ich persönlich würde es toll finden wenn ihr immer explizit sagen würdet ob der Speicher auf der Rückseite irgendeinen Kontak zur Backplate hat. Außerdem würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr bei den Extremkustoms ala HOF oder Matrix ein Bild der Platine abdrucken könntet. Gab mal nen Test mit ner gtx780 Classified und ner r9 290x Lightning wo die Platinen gezeigt wurden und dass fand ich schon sehr ansprechend. Ansonsten top wie immer!

Was ich allerdings vermisse, ist die Angabe und Anzahl der Spannungswandler auf den Grafikkarten außerhalb  der Referenz.
Könnte man die nicht auch in die Test - Tabellen einfügen?
MfG.wolflux[/QUOTE]

Würde ich auch gut finden


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Juli 2015)

Ahoi!

Danke für euer breit gefächertes Feedback. 



Scubaman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> warum hält es die PCGH nicht wie der Spiegel während des Poststreiks? Alle Abonennten können nach Anmeldung auf Der digitale SPIEGEL - Poststreik  während der nächsten vier Wochen den Spiegel digital lesen (über die  App oder im Browser). Nach vier Wochen erlischt der Zugang automatisch.  Die PCGH könnte doch auch vielleicht was ähnliches starten?
> 
> Mittlerweile habe ich nun schon 2 Ausgaben in Folge nicht erhalten. Sehe  da langsam Handlungsbedarf seitens der PCGH, da die Verantwortung der  Lieferung bei euch liegt.





Gentlem4n schrieb:


> Dämliche Post. Hab immer noch kein Heft  bekommen. Kõnnt ihr nicht für die Abonnenten für die Dauer des Streikes  die digitale Ausgabe zugänglich machen? So zahle ich doch nur für einen  leeren Briefkasten...



Wir prüfen gerade ein paar Optionen, bitte noch etwas Geduld.   Die beste Lösung wäre jedoch, wenn die Post wieder etwas für ihr Geld  tut ...

Zu den Grafikkartentests: 

Die Anzahl der Spannungswandler ist auf den ersten Blick interessant, sagt aber nicht unbedingt aus, ob eine Karte der anderen überlegen ist - eine Handvoll hochwertiger Phasen kann beispielsweise besser sein als fast doppelt so viele "billige" Versionen. Die Bauteile benötigen nämlich Strom, billige neigen eher zu Störgeräuschen als gute (betrifft die Drosseln) und im Normalbetrieb - sprich, ohne Extrem-OC - ist keine Karte unterbestückt. Aber von mir aus: Ich werde zusehen, die Info irgendwo reinzuquetschen. Die Testtabelle ist leider schon ziemlich voll ...

Große Abbildungen von Platinen finden wir auch ganz toll, aber leider ist auch hier meist der Platz ein Problem. Ich kann an dieser Stelle versprechen, dass wir das immer wieder machen werden, aber nicht regelmäßig - oft sind die PCBs auch ziemlich unspannend; nur bei den Extremversionen gibt's viel zu sehen. Eine (zeitlich leider nicht immer mit der Produktion vereinbare) Option wäre, vorhandene Bilder auf der DVD unterzubringen - die erhalten aber nicht alle Käufer. Mal sehen. 

In der nächsten Ausgabe gibt's einen kräftigen Nachschlag an neuen Grafikkarten - auch diverse 980-Ti-Designs. Schon anwesend und gesichert: Inno 3D X3 Ultra, Palit Super Jetstream, Gainward Phoenix, Zotac 980 AMP Extreme. Zugesichert sind außerdem die Asus Strix und Inno 3D Hybrid. Ich werde zusehen, dass die vermissten Infos hier alle reinpassen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Artic-crusher (2. Juli 2015)

Finde ich wirklich toll,dass ihr so schnell auf die Kommentare eingeht. Die Überlegung mit den Bildern auf der DVD empfinde ich als guten Kompromiss, da ich mir das mit dem Platzproblem schon denken konnte.  Gäbe es vielleicht die Möglichkeit, dass ihr mal einen kleinen Extrabericht schreiben könntet, der auf das Thema der Spannungswandler und andere Teile genauer eingeht? (Ich weiß, dass das schon ziemlich fordernt von mir klingt, also nicht böse sein)


----------



## Bummsbirne (2. Juli 2015)

Heute mein Abo endgültig gekündigt. Mein Abo Heft kam dieses Jahr eh frühestens am Mittwoch. Donnerstags als Abonnent das Heft zu bekommen ist auf gut Deutsch gesagt *******. Und die "Nachforschungen" bringen auch nichts.

Auch wenn die Post jetzt streikt hab ich die Schnauze voll. Selbst zu "Nicht Streik Zeiten" bekommt man es Donnerstag.


----------



## econaut (2. Juli 2015)

Heft top wie immer (bin aber noch nicht ganz durch) 

@Raff:

Allerdings habe ich auch eine Frage zum 980 Ti Test:

Auf Seite 40 schreibst du über die EVGA, dass ihr die Version mit Backplate empfehlen würdet, da "die Backplate mittels Wärmeleitpads einen Teil der Platinenwärme aufnimmt."

Zwei Seiten vorher bei den Thermografie-Bildern liest sich die Bildunterschrift zur EVGA eher kritisch. Ich frage mich, ob die im Vergleich eher höheren Temperaturen der EVGA dadurch zustandekommen, weil die Base- und Backplate eben die Wärme gut von den entsprechenden Wärmequellen abführen? Es also ein Qualitätsmerkmal ist? Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler?

Und wenn ihr das mit den Wärmeleitpads nicht lobend dazu schreibt, muss ich dann bei Backplates immer davon ausgehen, dass keine WLP verklebt sind und die Backplate die Temperaturen eher verschlimmbessert? Bei dem 960 4GB Test habt ihr das auf jeden Fall schön transparent geschrieben, bei der MSI 980 Ti müsste ich jetzt raten.

Ich danke schon mal für Aufklärung


----------



## Larve74 (3. Juli 2015)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich persönlich frage mich aber: Warum wird immer erst gemeckert, wenn das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen ist? Vor allem das Feedback von Stammlesern ist Gold wert für uns. Meldet euch, es soll niemandes Schaden sein, im Gegenteil! Die Botschaft ist angekommen, schon ab der nächsten Ausgabe werden wir wieder mehr Wert auf Praxis für "Normalos" legen, versprochen. Enthusiasten, keine Angst: Ihr bekommt natürlich auch weiter Futter.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Hallo Raff,

die aktuelle Ausgabe ist wieder gelungen. Danke, dass ihr nicht mehr die Qualitätsmerkmale eines Produktes mit der Werbefloskel "wertig" beschreibt. 

Eine weitere Anregung von mir ( ich kaufe eure Zeitschrift regelmäßig seit 4 Jahren ) :

Die Desktop-PC- Hardware-Welt hat an Geschwindigkeit etwas nachgelassen:  CPU, Mainboard , Ram müssen nicht mehr wie vor 10 Jahren halbjährlich ausgewechselt werden. 
Design spielt wieder eine wichtige Rolle, da die Komponenten i.d.R. länger behalten werden.

Gleichzeitig werden die einzelnen PC-Teile kleiner und die TDP sinkt. Für mich sind die besten Zeiten von Big-Towern bereits vorbei. Es wird Zeit, dass die Gehäuse schrumpfen.

Wie wäre es ( wieder ) ein großes Spezial zum Thema Mini-ITX-Gamer PC zu veröffentlichen ? 
Kleine, leistungsstarke, sparsame GraKas gibt es ( AMD Nano kommt demnächst ). Edle, kleine Aluminumgehäuse gibt es ebenfalls.
Mich würden v.a. OC, die Lautstärke und Temperaturen interessieren.



Grüße


----------



## wolflux (3. Juli 2015)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ahoi!
> 
> Danke für euer breit gefächertes Feedback.
> 
> ...



Ich würde es gut finden wenn du/ ihr das irgendwie in die Tabellen bzw oder auch wenigstens vorläufig nur in den Texten erwähnen könntet, bis ihr Platz in den Testtabellen habt.
Aber mehr Spannungswandler sind schon ein Garant dafür ein hochwertigere MHz.-Ausbeute länger mit Watt- Last zu belasten ohne Angst zu haben das die Karte  die Grätsche macht. Auch wissen wir beide, dass die Spannungswandler dadurch kühler sind, bzw. die hohe Anforderung besser verteilt wird und gleichwertig gekühlt werden kann. Sollte die jeweilige getestete Karte trotzallem auch mit einer Mehrbestückung der Spawa. negativ auffällig werden, könnte man das ja erwähnen.  Aber ich glaube da muß man schon die Kirche im Dorf lassen,  da ja bald jede zweite Karte schon fiept und und und, so viele Tabellen bräuchten dann einen zweiten PCGH_ Raff. 
Wie gesagt ,wenn das kein Merkmal ist, das wichtig erscheint welches dann. 
Du wirst es schon hinbekommen. 

Zu den Bildern der PCBs,  ihr wisst schon das große Kinder Bilder mögen?  

Wünsche Euch ein schönes Wochenende und ein paar Sommer- Bierchen
MfG.
wolflux


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Juli 2015)

spockilein schrieb:


> Endlich hat es bei Euch Klick gemacht. der Leserbrief von Klaus H. hat vollkommen Recht. Auch ich habe schon in diversen Freds darauf Hingewiesen, das Ihr den Normal-User-Gamer vergessen habt. Von einem Heft für alle Gamer, die sich für Hardware interessieren, seid Ihr zum Fachblatt für High-End-Gamer Mutiert.
> Beispiel: UHD und Co. Diese Thema ist für mindestens 90% der Gamer völlig Uninteressant. Es bringt kaum Vorteile, außer das man nur die teuerste Hardware braucht. Und Ihr. Mann oder Frau freut sicjh ja schon, wenn Ihr mal nebenbei Bemerkt, das es auch noch andere Auflösungen gibt. Oder Graka. ich kann die Test von 980 und 980TI schon gar nicht mehr lesen. Jetzt kommen zur Abwechslung mal die neuen readeons dran. Aber sobalt sie auch nur Ansartzweise 4-5 Monate alt sind, werden Sie von Euch kaum noch erwähnt. Immer mit der neuesten Graka herumexperimentieren macht halt mehr Spass.
> Oder Spiele-Notebooks. Die werden von Euch aber so was von Stiefmütterlich behandelt. Ich erwische mich z.B immer wieder selbst, das ich lieber mit dem Lappi (GTX 960M) spiele, als am PC mit der schnellen GTX 970.
> Und Spass. Der war früher eigentlich immer Garantiert. PCGH in gefahr sei nur als Beispiel genannt.
> ...


Ich nehme erfreut zur Kenntnis, dass du differenzierst und offenbar zumindest unsere bisherigen Bemühungen im CPU-Bereich, auch mal auf günstige Quadcores (i5-4460), Prozessoren bis 100 Euro (P/L-Tipp FX 6300) und der Artikel "CPU-Leistung nach Maß" offenbar dazu beigetragen haben, unsere Bemühungen, den Normaluser eben NICHT aus den Augen zu verlieren, zu verdeutlichen.

Natürlich testeten und testen wir auch weiterhin Neuerscheinungen, auch aus höheren Preisregionen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. Juli 2015)

Artic-crusher schrieb:


> Finde ich wirklich toll,dass ihr so schnell auf die Kommentare eingeht. Die Überlegung mit den Bildern auf der DVD empfinde ich als guten Kompromiss, da ich mir das mit dem Platzproblem schon denken konnte.  Gäbe es vielleicht die Möglichkeit, dass ihr mal einen kleinen Extrabericht schreiben könntet, der auf das Thema der Spannungswandler und andere Teile genauer eingeht? (Ich weiß, dass das schon ziemlich fordernt von mir klingt, also nicht böse sein)



Ein reiner Theorie-Artikel dazu ist sicherlich möglich, aber Praxismessungen erforden sehr spezielle Messgeräte, modifizierte Karten/Mainboards und somit zumindest eine lange Vorlaufzeit.




wolflux schrieb:


> Ich würde es gut finden wenn du/ ihr das irgendwie in die Tabellen bzw oder auch wenigstens vorläufig nur in den Texten erwähnen könntet, bis ihr Platz in den Testtabellen habt.
> Aber mehr Spannungswandler sind schon ein Garant dafür ein hochwertigere MHz.-Ausbeute länger mit Watt- Last zu belasten ohne Angst zu haben das die Karte  die Grätsche macht. Auch wissen wir beide, dass die Spannungswandler dadurch kühler sind, bzw. die hohe Anforderung besser verteilt wird und gleichwertig gekühlt werden kann. Sollte die jeweilige getestete Karte trotzallem auch mit einer Mehrbestückung der Spawa. negativ auffällig werden, könnte man das ja erwähnen.  Aber ich glaube da muß man schon die Kirche im Dorf lassen,  da ja bald jede zweite Karte schon fiept und und und, so viele Tabellen bräuchten dann einen zweiten PCGH_ Raff.



Ich habe mich mit der Problematik auch in Bezug auf Mainboard-Tests befasst und muss Raff leider recht geben. Zwar ist mit mehr Wandlern prinzipiell mehr möglich. Aber der Einfluss der Wandler-Qualität ist mindestens genauso hoch und ein Qualitätsbeurteilung nur Anhand der Bauteile nahezu, anhand der Bauteilanzahl komplett unmöglich. Nur die Zahl abzudrucken würde also einen falschen Eindruck vermitteln. Auf Praxisprobleme achten wir natürlich trotzdem, aber wie schon gesagt: Eigentlich reicht schon die Standardbestückung sehr weit. Das aufwendige Speziallösungen ein paar MHz mehr erzielen ist bei einem Einzeltest nicht von der Qualitätsschwankung der Chips selbst zu unterscheiden. 100 Exemplare von jedem Modell zu testen, um durchschnittliche OC-Potentiale zu ermitteln, ist praktisch auch nicht machbar.
(Auch wenn ich gerne die Kartons mit je 100 Titan X von 5 Herstellern hier hätte  )


----------



## wolflux (3. Juli 2015)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ein reiner Theorie-Artikel dazu ist sicherlich möglich, aber Praxismessungen erforden sehr spezielle Messgeräte, modifizierte Karten/Mainboards und somit zumindest eine lange Vorlaufzeit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist schon verständlich,  würde aber auch Aufschluss über die Kühleigenschaften des Kühlers selber  geben usw., da könnte man schon differenzieren.  Den Verbrauch  bzw. deren Ergebnisse verwendet ihr ja auch
in den Auswertungen. Das hat im Gesammt Auswirkungen auf alle Ergebnisse bzw. deren Daten. Ich tippe auch, dass die Referenz - Karten eher minderwertigere Bauteile aufweisen als die Highend-Karten.
Na ja, ihr könnt ja wenn es draußen kühler ist evt. darüber diskutieren 
Arbeit zu Ende im Büro wird es jetzt zu warm und ich gehe jetzt schwimmen.
Schönes Wochenende
Gruss
 wolflux


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Juli 2015)

Gentlem4n schrieb:


> Dämliche Post. Hab immer noch kein Heft bekommen. Kõnnt ihr nicht für die Abonnenten für die Dauer des Streikes die digitale Ausgabe zugänglich machen? So zahle ich doch nur für einen leeren Briefkasten...



Bitte melde Dich doch mit Deinem Anliegen bei rainer.rosshirt@computec.de

Da findet sich dann eine gute Lösung.


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. Juli 2015)

Ich warte auch noch aufs Heft... so ein PCGH"Plus"-Bereich auf der Website für zahlende Leser hätte da schon was für sich. 
Ich würde auch weiterhin nen Fünfer pro Monat dafür hinlegen, eure Artikel direkt hier zu lesen zu kriegen (und am besten die Videoinhalte auch noch - von der DVD schaue ich mir inzwischen fast nie was an, weil weder mein Laptop noch mein neuer Zock-PC ein Laufwerk besitzen ).
Na, wie schauts aus, gibts schon solche Pläne?


----------



## Artic-crusher (3. Juli 2015)

Warscheinlich ist das mit den Spannungswandlern mehr ne Kopfsache. Wenn man mehr Wandler hat kann es ja nur gleichbleibend oder besser werden und ich denke, dass das für viele einfach sehr beruhigend ist. Wenn man weiß, dass man bessere Wandler hat, die evtl sogar minimal mehr Leistung bieten, macht man sich später keine Vorwürfe, dass man evtl doch Leistung verschenkt hat.


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. Juli 2015)

Hallo Torsten, die Kühlleistung der *CPU*-Wasserkühler in der aktuellen Ausgabe 08/15 und der 08/14 sind nahezu identisch. Selbst einfache Konstruktionen, wo das Wasser ohne eine Düsenplatte im Kühler lediglich vom Einlass durch die Lamellen zum Auslass fließt, z.B. beim EKWB Supreme LTX Acetal CSQ (08/14) oder dem Magicool MC-B60I (08/15), sind nicht im Nachteil. Die Preise unterscheiden sich aber teilweise deutlich (30€ vs. 80€). Bei den *GPU*-Komplettkühlern in der PCGH-Ausgabe 03/15 kommt ihr bei der Kühlleistung zu demselben Ergebniss.

Gibt es deiner Ansicht nach bei CPU- und GPU-Wasserkühlern im Hinblick auf die Kühlleistung überhaupt noch Optimierungspotenzial?


----------



## wolflux (3. Juli 2015)

Material Aluminium oder Kupfer/Messing sind evt ein Kriterium. 

Angaben wo, welche Fullcover - Kühler passen würde, wäre auch sehr sehr interessant. Hauptsächlich bei den Custom-Designs die nicht der Referenzkarte entsprechen. Da muss es nicht unbedingt die teuerste Highend-Karte mit fertig montierter Kühlplatte sein und könnte somit 100-150. € sparen. 
Gruss wolflux


----------



## White-Eagle (3. Juli 2015)

Mal eine Frage zu dem Win 10-Guide:

Um mir eine Neuinstallation (nach einer Datenmigration des Betriebssystem von einer HDD auf eine SSD) des Betriebssystem auf der HDD (samt Treiber + Software) mit einer anderen Lizenznummer zu ersparen,
möchte ich von einer vorhandenen und installierten Lizenz von Windows 7 Home Premium auf der HDD, eine andere Lizenznummer zuweisen
(ich habe mehrere gültige und originale Lizenzen für Windows 7 Home Premium),

da einerseits eine Nutzung des Updates auf Win 10 bei der SSD vorgesehen ist,
aber gleichzeitig parallel dazu weiterhin die Nutzung der Windows 7 Home Premium auf der HDD, mit einem ev. späterem Update auf Win 10, dann jedoch mit Umzug auf ein anderes System.

Windows Anytime Upgrade scheint mir aber für die reine Änderung der Lizenznummer der Home-version auf der HDD nicht geeignet,
da dies nur möglich, bei einer Änderung/einem Upgrade von der Home-version auf die höherwertige Pro-version.


----------



## gmb (3. Juli 2015)

Immer noch kein Heft. Wenn ich Glück habe trudelt das Heft nach der nächsten Ausgabe ein oder wie. Noch so ein Monat und das Abo ist total sinnlos.


----------



## DarkBlue (3. Juli 2015)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Bitte melde Dich doch mit Deinem Anliegen bei rainer.rosshirt@computec.de
> 
> Da findet sich dann eine gute Lösung.



nAbend Thilo,
danke für Deinen Hinweis an dieser Stelle. Macht es dann nicht Sinn über einen Newsletter auch alle übrigen "wartenden" Leute zu informieren die nicht jeden Tag hier ins Forum schauen?

Klar ist auch, dass Ihr wenig für den derzeitigen *Streik der Post* könnt aber eine Information darüber, dass eventuell auch EURE Abonnenten davon betroffen sein könnten wäre gut gewesen.


----------



## gmb (3. Juli 2015)

Vor allem sollte das in offizieller Form erfolgen und nicht versteckt mitten im Thread ohne jegliche Infos an einen einzigen User gerichtet. Was soll ich dem Typ denn schreiben, was für Daten werden gebraucht usw. Die letzte Ausgabe kam auch schon recht spät, aber diesmal ist es beispiellos.


----------



## Nemesisultima (4. Juli 2015)

Seit 2 Wochen warte ich auf die aktuelle PC Games, seit einer Woche auf die PCGH... im Laden gibt es beide Hefte schon zu kaufen! Ich hoffe die Post kriegt es bald hin!!! Ich will meine Hefte!!!!!


----------



## Polyethylen (4. Juli 2015)

Ich hab auch noch nichts bekommen - Pakete/DHL hat Aushilfen, die verteilen aber nicht das Zeug, was per Deutsche Post versendet wird, ich warte auch seit knapp nen Monat auf eine Warensendung. Naja, manchmal gibts wohl zusätzliche Aushilfen, die einen ganzen Schwapp Briefe (und damit hoffentlich auch die Zeitschrift) am Sonntag in den Briefkasten quetschen.
Ihr könntet ja die Ausgabe in einem DHL-Paket verschicken, dann kommts bei mir auch an


----------



## XeT (4. Juli 2015)

Bin ich bis zum Monitortest durch. Da finde ich die Seite mit der Gesamtübersicht etwas komisch. Zum einem habt ihr beim Samsung U24E590D falsche Daten drin. Im Text heißt es Betrachtungswinkel bis 175° im Kasten habt ihr die Standard-TN-Werte von 170/160° das könnte vll darauf beruhen das ihr ihn nur in seinem eigenen Kasten aber nicht im Gesamtkasten mit IPS verseht. In der Gesamtübersicht steht dort TN.

Was mich aber wirklich oft Verwundert ist das Fazit mit +/-. 
Der Acer XB270HU hat Preisleistung Mangelhaft alle anderen haben Ausreichend der Acer XB289HK der sogar gut. Bei 3 Freesync-Monitoren: Acer XG270HU/Benq XL2730Z/LG34UM67-P wird im Fazit der Punkt teuer als negativ angebracht. 
Warum aber hat der Acer XB270HU mit dem schlechtesten Preisleistungsverhältnis und dem höchsten Preis nicht auch diesen negativen Punkt? Dieser hat nur 3 positive. 
Beim Samsung U28E850R wird im Fazit TN-Panel als negativ gepunktet. Bei keinem anderen ist es negativ. Würde dort Qualität des TN-Panels stehen wäre es ja nachzuvollziehen, da dieses ja nicht so gut ist. 
Wenn IPS ein Pluspunkt ist dürfe TN nicht negativ sein, das wäre dann Standard sonst wäre IPS ja nichts positives. Im Gegenzug wäre die andere Denkweise genauso richtig. Aber einmal IPS als plus und einmal TN als minus kann ich nicht nachvollziehe.

Generell hab ich oft das Gefühl das im Fazit einfach 3 Punkte stehen müssen. Und genau dort sehe ich das Problem. Denn es hat für mich den Anschein das, wenn nur 2 Positive Punkte  aber nichts Negatives wird gibt, das dann etwas gesucht. Alle ist recht durchsichtig aber die +/- Dinger vor allem bei den Monitoren kann ich einfach 0 Nachvollziehen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Juli 2015)

DarkBlue schrieb:


> nAbend Thilo,
> danke für Deinen Hinweis an dieser Stelle. Macht es dann nicht Sinn über einen Newsletter auch alle übrigen "wartenden" Leute zu informieren die nicht jeden Tag hier ins Forum schauen?
> 
> Klar ist auch, dass Ihr wenig für den derzeitigen *Streik der Post* könnt aber eine Information darüber, dass eventuell auch EURE Abonnenten davon betroffen sein könnten wäre gut gewesen.





gmb schrieb:


> Vor allem sollte das in offizieller Form erfolgen und nicht versteckt mitten im Thread ohne jegliche Infos an einen einzigen User gerichtet. Was soll ich dem Typ denn schreiben, was für Daten werden gebraucht usw. Die letzte Ausgabe kam auch schon recht spät, aber diesmal ist es beispiellos.



Ich kann nichts kommunizieren, das ich nicht einschätzen kann. Manche Sachen kommen pünktlich an, manche nicht. Dass wir die Post nutzen, dürfte ja jedem klar sein. In dem Bereich gibt es keine Alternativen.

Ich finde das auch sehr unbefriedigend. Aber es gibt keine Info, die wasserdicht ist, weil die Post diese Info nicht rausgibt.

Meine große Tochter musste auf 2 Geburtstagspäckchen 10 und 14 Tage warten, andere kommen ganz normal.


----------



## TheHarlequin (4. Juli 2015)

Ich würde mein Exemplar auch bei euch in  der Redaktion abholen... ist eh bei mir auf Arbeit "Ums Eck"   Aber es ist schon echt nervig das Teil im Laden zu sehen und selber aber nichts zum lesen zu haben ><. Habe Heute auch das erste mal die Woche wieder Pakete aus dem DHL Hub Feucht bekommen. Aktuell scheint die Region Franken durch Ver.di Lahm gelegt zu sein.


----------



## NuVirus (4. Juli 2015)

Jo bei mir ist auch noch keine Ausgabe angekommen wohne auch Großraum Nürnberg/Fürth.


----------



## CeresPK (5. Juli 2015)

Habe eben den Monitortest gelesen und musste mit ungläubigen Augen, unter dem Unterartikel zum XB270HU, feststellen, das ihr schreibt das G-Sync noch nicht in Verbindung mit Multi-GPU Systemen funktioniert.
Dem ist aber nicht so, zumindest 2-Way SLI funktioniert definitiv.

Oder bezieht sich das ganze nur auf den XB270HU?
Denn so wie es sich liest, scheint es eher allgemein auf G-Sync bezogen.

Ich zumindest nutze G-Sync ,mit 2 GTX 980, auf einem ROG Swift aber bereits seit März diesen Jahres.


----------



## Helljumper94 (5. Juli 2015)

Kann mich dem nur anschließen. G-Sync und 2 gtx 980 funktionieren (zumindest am Swift)  definitiv. Was nicht funktionier bei Verwendung von G-Sync und SLI ist DSR.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. Juli 2015)

Artic-crusher schrieb:


> Warscheinlich ist das mit den Spannungswandlern mehr ne Kopfsache. Wenn man mehr Wandler hat kann es ja nur gleichbleibend oder besser werden und ich denke, dass das für viele einfach sehr beruhigend ist. Wenn man weiß, dass man bessere Wandler hat, die evtl sogar minimal mehr Leistung bieten, macht man sich später keine Vorwürfe, dass man evtl doch Leistung verschenkt hat.



Diesen "Beruhigungs"-Effekt gibt es ganz klar, aber er ist nur bedingt berechtigt. Viele schwache Wandler können durchaus schlechter sein, als wenige gute und Lösungen mit 6 Phasen findet man derzeit zum Beispiel von 60-Euro-Mainboards bis rauf zur Fury X. Auf 90-Euro-Mainboards findet man zum Teil schon 8 Phasen und ich würde nicht darauf wetten, dass die mehr können, als einige Lösungen mit 6 Phasen zum doppelten Preis.




Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten, die Kühlleistung der *CPU*-Wasserkühler in der aktuellen Ausgabe 08/15 und der 08/14 sind nahezu identisch. Selbst einfache Konstruktionen, wo das Wasser ohne eine Düsenplatte im Kühler lediglich vom Einlass durch die Lamellen zum Auslass fließt, z.B. beim EKWB Supreme LTX Acetal CSQ (08/14) oder dem Magicool MC-B60I (08/15), sind nicht im Nachteil. Die Preise unterscheiden sich aber teilweise deutlich (30€ vs. 80€). Bei den *GPU*-Komplettkühlern in der PCGH-Ausgabe 03/15 kommt ihr bei der Kühlleistung zu demselben Ergebniss.
> 
> Gibt es deiner Ansicht nach bei CPU- und GPU-Wasserkühlern im Hinblick auf die Kühlleistung überhaupt noch Optimierungspotenzial?



Bei der Abwärme heutiger CPUs sehe ich kein großes Potential mehr. Man gucke sich den Unterschied zwischen Heatkiller 3.0 (meiner Erinnerung nach ~2008 einer der besten Kühler) und Heatkiller IV (7 Jahre Entwicklungsarbeit für 1-2 K?) an. Ein Großteil der verbliebenen Differenztemperatur wird eher dem Wärmetransport bis zum Kühler geschuldet sein, denn dem Wärmeübergang an das Wasser. Man sieht im aktuellen Test auch sehr schön, dass Magicool und Thermaltake aus ihrer feinen und hohen Kühlstruktur keinen Vorteil ziehen. Meiner Einschätzung nach wird der obere Teil der der Lamellen gar nicht mehr warm genug und die zusätzliche Oberfläche wirkt allenfalls als Durchflussbremse. Bereits in der letzten Generation haben die etablierten Kühlerhersteller viel Arbeit in eine minimierte Restbodenstärke investiert – dabei hat 1 mm Kupfer nun wirklich keinen hohen thermischen Widerstand.

Bei GPUs ist in meinen Augen noch einiges mehr herauszuholen. Vergleichbare Kühlstrukturen hatten wir im CPU-Bereich vor über 10 Jahren und seitdem hat sich doch etwas getan. Aber ich habe noch nie jemanden erlebt, dessen größtes Problem an einer GPU-Wasserkühlung die mangelnde Leistung war. Eher müssen die Hersteller am Preis arbeiten, da sehe ich langfristig Probleme für einige der deutschen Pioniere. Man kann seinen Premiumstatus nicht mehr mit besserer Leistung rechtfertigen, wenn alle das gleiche leisten.


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. Juli 2015)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> ... Bei GPUs ist in meinen Augen noch einiges mehr herauszuholen. Vergleichbare Kühlstrukturen hatten wir im CPU-Bereich vor über 10 Jahren und seitdem hat sich doch etwas getan. Aber ich habe noch nie jemanden erlebt, dessen größtes Problem an einer GPU-Wasserkühlung die mangelnde Leistung war. Eher müssen die Hersteller am Preis arbeiten, da sehe ich langfristig Probleme für einige der deutschen Pioniere. Man kann seinen Premiumstatus nicht mehr mit besserer Leistung rechtfertigen, wenn alle das gleiche leisten.



Danke für die Info. Wenn die GPU-Komplettkühler den CPU-Waserkühlern in den Kühlstukturen mehrere Jahre hinterherlaufen, wo liegt dann der Unterschied?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei zwei aktuellen Produkten von EKWB und Liquid Extasy habe ich wie bei CPU-Wasserkühlern im Chipbereich eine Kühlstruktur, bei EKWB wie bei vielen CPU-Wasserkühlern sogar eine Düsenplatte und zentraler Einströmung, und eine aktive Kühlung der Wandler.

Der Aufbau ist den CPU-Wasserkühlern doch sehr ähnlich. Die Kühlstruktur könnte wie bei den CPU-Kühlern noch etwas feiner ausfallen. Ist eine größere Restbodenstärke bei einem GPU-Komplettkühlern noch eine Baustelle für die Hersteller?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. Juli 2015)

Zentrale Anströmung gibt es derzeit ausschließlich bei EKWB (Watercool hatte es mal, ist dann aber wieder davon abgekommen), allen anderen GPU-Kühler arbeiten mit einfachen Lamellenstrukturen. (Was nicht schlecht sein muss, siehe Supreme LTX aus dem letztjährigen Test, aber eben die ältere Baumform darstellt.) Deren Feinheit bleibt allerdings hinter aktuellen CPU-Kühler zurück, ich würde sie am ehesten mit dem Zern PQ von vor 10 Jahren vergleichen.
Umgekehrt haben CPU-Kühler in diesem Zeitraum auch nicht extrem an Leistung gewonnen und bei einem GPU-Kühler, der nur 2-3 Jahre genutzt werden kann, ist der Fertigungsaufwand wichtiger.


----------



## Bummsbirne (6. Juli 2015)

Hier im Münsterland  ist auch noch kein Heft da


----------



## Preisi (6. Juli 2015)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Hier im Münsterland  ist auch noch kein Heft da



In Franken leider auch noch nicht


----------



## Gentlem4n (7. Juli 2015)

Nach dem ersten Überfliegen eine sehr gute Ausgabe.

Vielen Dank @PCGH für die unkomplizierte Hilfe bzgl. Poststreik


----------



## TheHarlequin (7. Juli 2015)

Es ist Dienstag 13.45 Uhr.. Post Streik vorbei... kein Heft im Kasten. Gibt es allmählich eine Lösung?


----------



## Gentlem4n (7. Juli 2015)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...usgabe-08-2015-a-post7520348.html#post7520348
Hier wurde eine mögliche Lösung gepostet.


----------



## gmb (7. Juli 2015)

Gentlem4n schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...usgabe-08-2015-a-post7520348.html#post7520348
> Hier wurde eine mögliche Lösung gepostet.




Nicht wirklich. 


Mein Heft ist im übrigen auch noch nicht im Briefkasten gelandet. Im schlimmsten Fall sind einige Hefte im Streik Chaos verschollen gegangen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Juli 2015)

Argh. Alle, die bis Freitag kein Heft erhalten haben, schreiben mir bitte eine PN. Dann sehen wir weiter. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Birdy84 (7. Juli 2015)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> [...]im Normalbetrieb - sprich, ohne Extrem-OC - ist keine Karte unterbestückt. Aber von mir aus: Ich werde zusehen, die Info irgendwo reinzuquetschen. Die Testtabelle ist leider schon ziemlich voll ...


Ohne Angabe über die Qualität der Wandler ist die Angabe der Anzahl, wie du schon schreibst, wertlos. Daher könnt ihr auch den Platz sparen. Interessanter ist meiner Meinung nach die Nennung der maximalen TDP, die per Software eingestellt werden kann, nicht als Prozentangabe, sondern als Angabe in Watt.


----------



## XeT (7. Juli 2015)

TheHarlequin schrieb:


> Es ist Dienstag 13.45 Uhr.. Post Streik vorbei... kein Heft im Kasten. Gibt es allmählich eine Lösung?



Ja warten und die Arbeiten lassen. Da haben sich 4 Wochen Post angesammelt. Ich denke nicht das die PCGH-Magazin ganz oben liegen.


----------



## Erel1968 (7. Juli 2015)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Argh. Alle, die bis Freitag kein Heft erhalten haben, schreiben mir bitte eine PN. Dann sehen wir weiter.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Na, dann wollen wir mal sehen. Die heutige Post ist durch und mein Heft ist noch nicht da.


----------



## bonbon2k (7. Juli 2015)

In welchem Modus habt ihr denn die MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G getestet? Gemäss dem heute erschienenen Test auf Hardwareluxx schaltet sie ihre Lüfter im Werksmodus nicht aus, sondern nur im Silent-Modus, welchen man in der MSI Gaming App aktivieren kann. Bei euch gingen die Lüfter ja anscheinend aus?

Zudem habt ihr während dem Spielen nur 2,2 Sone gemessen, die EVGA wurde 3,9 Sone laut... im Hardwareluxx Test ist hingegen die EVGA minimal leiser. 

Das ist alles so verwirrend


----------



## Homerclon (7. Juli 2015)

Was ist bei HWLuxx denn der "Last-Test" bei dem die Lautstärke getestet wird?
Evtl. wird die EVGA bei HWLuxx weniger ausgelastet und dreht daher nicht so stark auf?
Ich kann leider keine Angaben dazu bei HWLuxx finden.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Juli 2015)

bonbon2k schrieb:


> In welchem Modus habt ihr denn die MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G getestet? Gemäss dem heute erschienenen Test auf Hardwareluxx schaltet sie ihre Lüfter im Werksmodus nicht aus, sondern nur im Silent-Modus, welchen man in der MSI Gaming App aktivieren kann. Bei euch gingen die Lüfter ja anscheinend aus?
> 
> Zudem habt ihr während dem Spielen nur 2,2 Sone gemessen, die EVGA wurde 3,9 Sone laut... im Hardwareluxx Test ist hingegen die EVGA minimal leiser.
> 
> Das ist alles so verwirrend



Ahoi,

wir testen Grafikkarten immer im "As is"-Zustand, sprich: so, wie sie nach Installation des blanken Treibers per BIOS eingestellt ist. Etwaige Bonusmodi testen wir separat, aber die Angaben in Text und Tabelle entsprechen (sofern nicht anders angegeben) der Automatik ohne Tool-Einwirkung. Da die MSI Gaming ab Werk sehr gut arbeitet, habe ich der App in diesem Fall keine weitere Beachtung geschenkt. Warum die Karte bei Hardwareluxx ihre Lüfter nicht abschaltet? Naheliegende Frage. Kann ich aber nicht beantworten. Spontan würde ich auf einen Bug in der Software tippen (der bei uns mangels installierter App nicht auftreten konnte).

Generell kannst du bei unseren Tests davon ausgehen, dass sie die Spreu vom Weizen am besten trennen, da wir überdurchschnittlich heizende Spiele und Einstellungen heranziehen. Das hat für euch Interessenten den Vorteil, dass herauskommt, welche Karte wirklich leise bleibt, wenn es mal heiß hergeht. Dazu gibt's im kommenden Heft, im Mega-Test neuer Grafikkarten inklusive Aufrüstberatung, eine Anmerkung. Hintergrund ist die aktuelle Diskussion um den Verbrauch der Fury, welcher bei uns überdurchschnittlich hoch ausfällt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Palmdale (8. Juli 2015)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> wir testen Grafikkarten immer im "As is"-Zustand, sprich: so, wie sie nach Installation des blanken Treibers per BIOS eingestellt ist. Etwaige Bonusmodi testen wir separat, aber die Angaben in Text und Tabelle entsprechen (sofern nicht anders angegeben) der Automatik ohne Tool-Einwirkung. Da die MSI Gaming ab Werk sehr gut arbeitet, habe ich der App in diesem Fall keine weitere Beachtung geschenkt. Warum die Karte bei Hardwareluxx ihre Lüfter nicht abschaltet? Naheliegende Frage. Kann ich aber nicht beantworten. Spontan würde ich auf einen Bug in der Software tippen (der bei uns mangels installierter App nicht auftreten konnte).
> 
> ...



Puh, da kam mir ja bonbon2k noch zuvor. Eben auch über den Luxx-Artikel erschrocken. Aktuell schlummert meine wg. ner Meniskus-OP noch im Karton vor mir und wird wohl erst morgen das Licht von Elektronen spüren. 

Hat mich nämlich auch bissl schockiert, dass die MSI wohl unter den beiden anderen Betriebsmodi die Lüfter nicht abschaltet. Nachfrage bei Luxx läuft scho. Sprich Eure hat sich bei 1.380Mhz Boost zum entsprechenden Idle wie erwartet verhalten und abgeschalten? Gut, dann lass ich dieses Gaming-App-Ding in jedem Fall weg und bleib (im Falle eines Falles) bei Afterburner


----------



## country (8. Juli 2015)

Warum kann man eigentlich nicht DSR verwenden und den Moni übertakten? Das ist vom Treiber gesperrt. Ich habe eben den Bericht gelesen zum Thema "Display- Overclocking". Das hört sich gut an und ich habe auch Spiele in dennen ich das verwenden will. Ich habe aber auch Spiele in denen ich DSR verwenden will. Nur beides geht nicht :/


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Sprich Eure hat sich bei 1.380Mhz Boost zum entsprechenden Idle wie erwartet verhalten und abgeschalten?



Yep, immer. Eine Info, die bei Hardwareluxx auch fehlt: Der Maximalboost muss nicht 1.380 MHz betragen, dieser Wert schwankt in Abhängigkeit zur ASIC-Qualität. Es kann also sein, dass ein gleiches (aber anderes ) Modell "nur" 1.350 MHz auffährt, während eine exzellente GPU mit 1,4 GHz arbeitet. Unsere Karte, im Auslieferungszustand getestet, boostet dauerhaft höchstens bis 1.304 MHz; bei powerintensiven Spielen sind ~1.228 MHz nach einer Aufheizperiode die Regel. Alles Weitere steht im Heft. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Palmdale (8. Juli 2015)

Fein fein, wenn ichs dann morgen halbwegs über Krücken zum Rechner schaff und die Karte ohne zu stürzen einbaun kann, werd ich mal guggn, was meine denn so hergibt


----------



## XeT (8. Juli 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Fein fein, wenn ichs dann morgen halbwegs über Krücken zum Rechner schaff und die Karte ohne zu stürzen einbaun kann, werd ich mal guggn, was meine denn so hergibt



Was liegt kann nicht fallen. Am besten legst du dich einfach neben den pc dann sollte das gehen. Aber viel wichtiger Krücken vor dem einbauen aus den Händen legen.


----------



## econaut (8. Juli 2015)

Hey Raff,

ich würde mich freuen, wenn du noch mal was zu Post #55 aus diesem Thread sagen könntest:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...usgabe-08-2015-a-post7519524.html#post7519524

Danke dir!


----------



## McZonk (8. Juli 2015)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> ...., allen anderen GPU-Kühler arbeiten mit einfachen Lamellenstrukturen. (Was nicht schlecht sein muss, siehe Supreme LTX aus dem letztjährigen Test, aber eben die ältere Baumform darstellt.) Deren Feinheit bleibt allerdings hinter aktuellen CPU-Kühler zurück, ich würde sie am ehesten mit dem Zern PQ von vor 10 Jahren vergleichen.


Eher weniger bekannt in unseren Breitengraden, aber Swiftech hatte schon vor geraumer Zeit (~2009) mit sehr einfachen Kupferbodenplatten samt feiner Pinstrukturen für Grafikkarten experimentiert. Dennoch blieben Kanal + Lamellenstrukturen bis heute nahezu einhellig das Mittel der Wahl (heute auch wieder bei Swiftech).

http://www.pureoverclock.com/wp-con...ooling/swiftech_komodo/swiftech_komodo_11.jpg
Swiftech Komodo 5870 GPU Water Block | Pure Overclock | Page 3

BTW: Toller Austausch zwischen Lesern und Red hier im Thread - das Lesen begeistert.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2015)

Ich finde es schade, dass die 980 Ti Karten so schlecht lieferbar sind.
Wäre natürlich super, wenn man alle in einem großen test zusammen hätte und direkt miteinander vergleichen kann.
Hier mal drei Karten im Heft [PCGH], dort mal drei Karten online [Namen vergessen ] aber leider nicht wirklich gut vergleichbar -- meiner Meinung nach.

Klar könnt ihr nichts dafür, wenn die Hersteller nicht aus den Socken kommen und euch Samples schicken, aber vielleicht kommt ja was in der kommenden Ausgabe. 
Mich persönlich interessiert die Zotac Amp Extreme und die Asus Strix.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Juli 2015)

Nicht vielleicht – *gewiss* kommt der Komplettvergleich in der nächsten Ausgabe. Egal ob Asus, Inno 3D oder Zotac, alles ist eingetroffen. 



econaut schrieb:


> Heft top wie immer (bin aber noch nicht ganz durch)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Backplate der Evga SC+ ist mittels Wärmeleitpads mit der Platine verbunden. Das ist grundsätzlich positiv, denn keineswegs selbstverständlich. Die Wärmeaufnahme klappt damit gut – im Gegensatz zu Backplates, die nur der Stabilisierung dienen, hier kann der Effekt negativ ausfallen, schließlich sammelt sich heiße Luft zwischen PCB und Platte. Ehrlich gesagt haben wir aber nie dediziert geprüft, wie sich das wirklich auswirkt. Folgt im nächsten Kühlertest, wo auch der ACX 2.0 einen Auftritt hat.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2015)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Nicht vielleicht – *gewiss* kommt der Komplettvergleich in der nächsten Ausgabe. Egal ob Asus, Inno 3D oder Zotac, alles ist eingetroffen.



Na das freut doch. 
Dann warte ich mit der 980 Ti noch, bis ich die nächste Ausgabe gelesen habe.

Oder zu erzählst, ob da was dran ist, dass die Asus unter Last auf 85° kommt und deswegen stark mit den Taktraten einbricht.  



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die Backplate der Evga SC+ ist mittels Wärmeleitpads mit der Platine verbunden. Das ist grundsätzlich positiv, denn keineswegs selbstverständlich. Die Wärmeaufnahme klappt damit gut – im Gegensatz zu Backplates, die nur der Stabilisierung dienen, hier kann der Effekt negativ ausfallen, schließlich sammelt sich heiße Luft zwischen PCB und Platte. Ehrlich gesagt haben wir aber nie dediziert geprüft, wie sich das wirklich auswirkt. Folgt im nächsten Kühlertest, wo auch der ACX 2.0 einen Auftritt hat.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Ich hab gelesen, dass die Backplate der EVGA aufgrund dessen, dass sie verbunden ist, recht heiß wird. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie heiß die wird.


----------



## ich558 (9. Juli 2015)

Kann ich die Ausgabe auch online als PDF kaufen?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. Juli 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Kann ich die Ausgabe auch online als PDF kaufen?



Unsere Online-Angebote findest du im verlinkten Textabschnitt hier:
**PCGH 08/2015 im Handel** "Retro"-Hardware im Test, PCGH-Windows-10-Guide, Fury X und Radeon 300, Core i7-5775C, GTX-980/Ti-Marktübersicht u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Risen 2


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Juli 2015)

McZonk schrieb:


> Eher weniger bekannt in unseren Breitengraden, aber Swiftech hatte schon vor geraumer Zeit (~2009) mit sehr einfachen Kupferbodenplatten samt feiner Pinstrukturen für Grafikkarten experimentiert. Dennoch blieben Kanal + Lamellenstrukturen bis heute nahezu einhellig das Mittel der Wahl (heute auch wieder bei Swiftech).
> 
> http://www.pureoverclock.com/wp-con...ooling/swiftech_komodo/swiftech_komodo_11.jpg
> Swiftech Komodo 5870 GPU Water Block | Pure Overclock | Page 3
> ...




Danke für die Links, einen Swiftech mit Kreuzstruktur kannte ich in der noch nicht. Derzeit findet man derartigen Aufwand nur noch in GPU-only-ähnlichen Kühlern. Sowohl Watercool als auch Alphacool nutzen hier die Bodenplatte der hauseigenen CPU-Kühler. (Heatkiller 3.0 LC im GPU-X³ Core und Nexxxos XP³ im GPX wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.)


----------



## ich558 (9. Juli 2015)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Unsere Online-Angebote findest du im verlinkten Textabschnitt hier:
> **PCGH 08/2015 im Handel** "Retro"-Hardware im Test, PCGH-Windows-10-Guide, Fury X und Radeon 300, Core i7-5775C, GTX-980/Ti-Marktübersicht u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Risen 2


 
Bester Mann


----------



## Vhailor (9. Juli 2015)

Vhailor schrieb:


> Wollte grade an 2 Stellen die DVD-Ausgabe kaufen...war nicht da. Magazin schon. Man sagte mir, dass die DVD-Version erst am 07.07. kommt, also ne Woche später. Wäre ne Vorgabe vom Verlag (sie hat angerufen). Seit wann kommt denn die DVD-Ausgabe später ? War das schon immer so ??



Scheinbar war die Frage zu schwer.
Naja, hab sie nun gekauft.


----------



## Palmdale (9. Juli 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Was liegt kann nicht fallen. Am besten legst du dich einfach neben den pc dann sollte das gehen. Aber viel wichtiger Krücken vor dem einbauen aus den Händen legen.



Soderle, ohne Hinzufalln jetz eingebaut. Standardmäßig läuft meine MSI GTX 980TI Gaming 6G auf 1354Mhz bei ACU, Lüfter schalten sich im Idle ab. Keine MSI App installiert. Bei 109% Powertarget in Anno 2070 (habt ihr da irgendwelche großen Savegames an der Hand? Kann bloß die olle Kampagne starten) nach 10min steht sie bei knapp 1300, taktet sich aber langsam runter je heißer die GPU wird. 

Ich find sie unhörbar von den Lüftern, nix fiept und löst ihre kleine Schwester 970 mehr als ebenbürtig ab! Endlich wieder WQHD auf Anschlag


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Juli 2015)

Kein Heft weit und breit.


----------



## econaut (9. Juli 2015)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die Backplate der Evga SC+ ist mittels Wärmeleitpads mit der Platine verbunden. Das ist grundsätzlich positiv, denn keineswegs selbstverständlich. Die Wärmeaufnahme klappt damit gut – im Gegensatz zu Backplates, die nur der Stabilisierung dienen, hier kann der Effekt negativ ausfallen, schließlich sammelt sich heiße Luft zwischen PCB und Platte. Ehrlich gesagt haben wir aber nie dediziert geprüft, wie sich das wirklich auswirkt. Folgt im nächsten Kühlertest, wo auch der ACX 2.0 einen Auftritt hat.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Vielen Dank für die Antwort! Großartig, dass ihr euch das im nächsten Test anschaut.

Im Grunde sind zwei Fragen interessant:

1. Vergleich ganz ohne Backplate und mit Backplate mit WLP:

- Bringt eine Backplate mit Wärmeleitpads Temperaturen-Verbesserungen und wenn ja, wo? 

- GPU, RAM, VRM / überall / oder nur dort, wo auch direkt auf der Rückseite WLP verklebt sind?

2. Vergleich ohne Backplate und mit Backplate ohne WLP

- Gibt es hier evtl. Verschlechterungen in der Temperatur im Vergleich zu 'keine Backplate'?

Ich bin sehr gespannt! In den Foren wird diese Frage immer wieder heiß diskutiert.


----------



## CptAhnungslos (10. Juli 2015)

Auch hier immer noch kein Heft im Briefkasten.... 
Naja, wenigstens muss ich dann nicht so lang auf 09/15 warten, wenn ich 08/15 durch habe


----------



## gmb (10. Juli 2015)

Immer noch kein Heft im Briefkasten.


----------



## NuVirus (11. Juli 2015)

Bei mir ist auch noch nix im Briefkasten, zum Glück zusätzlich das Digital Abo abgeschlossen aber trotzdem ärgerlich.


----------



## Palmdale (12. Juli 2015)

gmb schrieb:


> Immer noch kein Heft im Briefkasten.





NuVirus schrieb:


> Bei mir ist auch noch nix im Briefkasten, zum Glück zusätzlich das Digital Abo abgeschlossen aber trotzdem ärgerlich.



Servus ihr zwei. Sollt aber scho längst da rein. Ruft doch mal beim Abo-Service an, die schicken noch ne Zweitschrift raus https://shop.computec.de/kundenservice/default/index/


----------



## Erel1968 (12. Juli 2015)

Erel1968 schrieb:


> Na, dann wollen wir mal sehen. Die heutige Post ist durch und mein Heft ist noch nicht da.



Zitiere mich ja ungern selbst, aber bei mir war gestern auch noch immer nicht das Heft im Kasten. Die Redaktion kann ja nichts dafür, aber die Post und ihre streiklustigen Mitarbeiter sollten sich für ihren Service echt schämen.


----------



## gmb (12. Juli 2015)

Es wäre möglich das die Hefte im Chaos irgendwie verschwunden sind. Wenn die nächste Woche nichts ankommt, wird dann wohl nichts mehr kommen.


----------



## NuVirus (12. Juli 2015)

Jo wenn nächsten Freitag nichts da ist frag ich nach da ich unter der Woche eh nicht da bin


----------



## BikeRider (13. Juli 2015)

Ich fand das Monitor-Overclocking spannend.
Wird es eine Fortsetzung geben ?
Mich würde ein OC-Test von meinen Dell u2412m interessieren.


----------



## TestudoImprobis (14. Juli 2015)

Meine Ausgabe kam auch (noch) nicht an...


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Juli 2015)

Ich denke ich werde auch 9/15 vor 8/15 gelesen haben. Wenn letztere überhaupt jemals bei mir ankommt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. Juli 2015)

Max, schick mir mal deine Adresse per PN. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Juli 2015)

Zu Befehl


----------



## Preisi (16. Juli 2015)

Das Heft ist endlich angekommen. Danke nochmal, Raff 

MfG preisi


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Juli 2015)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Max, schick mir mal deine Adresse per PN.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff





Preisi schrieb:


> Das Heft ist endlich angekommen. Danke nochmal, Raff
> 
> MfG preisi


 Hier ebenfalls - natürlich doppelt, so musste das ja jetzt sein.


----------



## TestudoImprobis (19. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hier ebenfalls - natürlich doppelt, so musste das ja jetzt sein.



Also ich habe meine Adresse an Rainer Rosshirt geschickt, aber es kam immer noch nichts an...


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Juli 2015)

Ich an Raff. Da ich aber vermute, dass er es nicht persönlich in meinen Briefkasten geworfen hat (oder etwa doch?! ), sollte das ja keinen Unterschied machen.


----------



## TestudoImprobis (19. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich an Raff. Da ich aber vermute, dass er es nicht persönlich in meinen Briefkasten geworfen hat (oder etwa doch?! ), sollte das ja keinen Unterschied machen.



Er hat es ja nicht allzu weit bis zu uns


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Juli 2015)

Kommst du auch aus der "Metropolregion" Nürnberg-Fürth-Erlangen? ^^


----------



## NuVirus (19. Juli 2015)

Bei mir auch noch nix gekommen auch Großraum Nürnberg...


----------



## TestudoImprobis (20. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Kommst du auch aus der "Metropolregion" Nürnberg-Fürth-Erlangen? ^^


In 10 min wäre ich in Erlangen. Sagen wir es mal so. 
Aus einem Dorf in der Nähe


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. Juli 2015)

Das ist unser persönlicher Nachsendeservice direkt aus den (un)heiligen Redaktionshallen. Langsam geht unser Vorrat aber zur Neige, weshalb ich echt dafür wäre, dass die Post mal wieder was für ihr Geld tut.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Eliteforceranger (20. Juli 2015)

Ich warte leider auch immernoch vergebens auf die aktuelle Ausgabe
Vielleicht kommt sie ja zusammen mit der nächsten


----------



## gmb (20. Juli 2015)

Da wird wahrscheinlich nichts mehr kommen nach der langen Zeit, daher musst du beim Verlag anrufen, die schicken Ersatz raus. Ob der Ersatz dann ankommt, ist dann natürlich auch die Frage. Ich warte immer noch.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. Juli 2015)

Sag niemals nie! Ich habe heute auch einen Brief erhalten, der einen Stempel vom 26. Juni trug ... es wird. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Scruffy (22. Juli 2015)

Ich halte auch endlich die Ausgabe 08/15 () in meinen Händen, vielen Dank an Raff. 

Habe gerade den Artikel über Monitor-Overclocking gelesen. Torsten Vogel hat es mit meinem HP ja bereits erfolglos getestet, aber mal schauen ob das Nachfolgemodell mitspielt.
Edit: Nein, für den ZR2440w kann ich nicht mal 61 Hz vermelden. (Auch nicht mit dem deutlich dickeren Dual Link Kabel vom 144Hz Monitor)

Edit 2: Danke für den Hinweis Torsten. Der ZR24w ist nicht hier und auch kein HDMI Kabel. Am ZR2440w funktionieren 66Hz über DP, allerdings mit Frameskipping, sauber sind nur 62 Hz drin.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (23. Juli 2015)

Test war übrigens mit DVI, uns ist erst nach der Abgabe aufgefallen, dass man mit DP vielleicht andere Ergebnisse haben könnte. Vielleicht komme ich am Wochenende dazu, es auszuprobieren.


----------



## alalcoolj (24. Juli 2015)

Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Über HDMI erreiche ich 74Hz, über DVI nur 66Hz bei meinem LG IPS 22 Zoll display.


----------



## TestudoImprobis (25. Juli 2015)

War gestern Weihnachten? Naja, zumindest der 24. und meine PCGH kam an. Also irgendwie schon.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. Juli 2015)

Wow, nur drei Wochen zu spät. Ein Hoch auf unsere Post!  Die nächste Ausgabe kommt schon in einer Woche – plangemäß ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Juli 2015)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Test war übrigens mit DVI, uns ist erst nach der Abgabe aufgefallen, dass man mit DP vielleicht andere Ergebnisse haben könnte. Vielleicht komme ich am Wochenende dazu, es auszuprobieren.



Update:
Kein Unterschied. Beim HP ZR24w ist auch über Display Port bei 61 Hz das Limit erreicht.


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. Juli 2015)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wow, nur drei Wochen zu spät. Ein Hoch auf unsere Post!  Die nächste Ausgabe kommt schon in einer Woche – plangemäß ...
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Wöchentlich neues PCGH-Futter, das ist doch paradiesisch!


----------



## NuVirus (27. Juli 2015)

Meine hatte es am WE immer noch nicht zu mir geschafft hab jetzt mal ne Mail geschrieben an den abo service


----------



## gmb (27. Juli 2015)

Mein Heft ist heute angekommen. Allerdings habe ich vorher eh schon die Ersatzzustellung im Briefkasten gehabt.


----------



## CeresPK (28. Juli 2015)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die nächste Ausgabe kommt schon in einer Woche
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Wird denn da auch eine Korrektur eurer Aussage vorgenommen?



CeresPK schrieb:


> Habe eben den Monitortest gelesen und musste mit ungläubigen Augen, unter dem Unterartikel zum XB270HU, feststellen, das ihr schreibt das G-Sync noch nicht in Verbindung mit Multi-GPU Systemen funktioniert.
> Dem ist aber nicht so, zumindest 2-Way SLI funktioniert definitiv.




Dazu verweise ich auch nochmal kurz auf die G-Sync FAQs
in denen es heißt:


> _*Wie verträgt sich NVIDIA G-SYNC mit SLI?*
> Der mit dem Bildschirm verbundene NVIDIA Grafikprozessor verwaltet G-SYNC.
> SLI-Grafikprozessorkonfigurationen arbeiten nahtlos mit G-SYNC Bildschirmen zusammen._


----------



## DaxTrose (31. Juli 2015)

Ich bin gespannt, wann sie diesmal ankommt!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...edback-zur-ausgabe-08-2015-a.html#post7510513 
08/15 kam bei mir erst am Donnerstag 02.07. an. Aber wenn ich das so lese hier, habe ich ja noch Glück gehabt.


EDIT: Ist gerade pünktlich am Samstag eingetroffen!  




PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wow, nur drei Wochen zu spät. Ein Hoch auf unsere Post!  Die nächste Ausgabe kommt schon in einer Woche – plangemäß ...
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


----------



## Stern1710 (31. Juli 2015)

Puh da bin ich als Österreicher wohl auch noch mal gut davon gekommen


----------



## Niza (31. Juli 2015)

Ne nette Ausgabe
Ich finde die neue Artikelserie mit der 5 Jahre alten Hardware super

Ich schaue mir gerade die Prozessor Startseite an  und merke oh  wunder, AMD ist nur noch gerade einmal unten aufgeführt in der Top 20 CPUs Liste.
Intel hat AMD fast komplett verdrängt.
Irgendwie auch erschreckent.

Macht ihr einen extra Artikel, wenn AMD ganz raus ist aus der Top 20 CPUs liste ?
Nur so ne Idee 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## country (2. August 2015)

Kommt 9/15 verspätet raus?

Wegen Win10?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. August 2015)

Die kommt trotz Windows 10 und eines Last-Minute-Tests pünktlich – zumindest von uns aus, denn was die Auslieferer daraus machen, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Niza (3. August 2015)

country schrieb:


> Kommt 9/15 verspätet raus?
> 
> Wegen Win10?



Die  Ausgabe 09/2015 war vor ein paar Tagen schon in meinem Briefkasten und liegt gerade neben mir an meinem PC. 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Kashura (5. August 2015)

Hier mal etwas Feedback zur 09/2015:
Der große Grafikkarten Vergleich ist der Hammer! Ihr habt euch hier wirklich selbst übertroffen finde ich. Jeder der momentan über den Kauf einer GPU nachdenkt, kann hier genau nachlesen ob und welche sich lohnen. (Bin auch froh das meine Wahl der sapphire r9 390 eine gute war )
Alte Hardware mitzutesten finde ich besonders im CPU Bereich sehr interessant. Mein Sandy läuft auch noch problemlos und dank solchen Artikeln weiß man sehr gut wie es um die Leistung noch so steht. 
Den Artikel zu Wakü fand ich als Laie auch sehr interessant obwohl ich nicht vorhabe mal mein System unter Wasser zu setzen.
Tolles Heft alles in allem!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. August 2015)

Danke für die Blumen. Das freut mich natürlich am meisten, dass der Mörderaufwand wertgeschätzt wird. Der Feedbackthread zur Ausgabe 09 kommt übrigens heute Mittag.

Da isser: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-print/400390-sammelthread-feedback-zur-ausgabe-09-2015-a.html

MfG,
Raff


----------

